# Red White & Blue Dessert?



## spryte (Jun 27, 2005)

Anyone have a Red White & Blue dessert that doesn't require refrigeration?

Besides, coloring a cake.

Thanks!!


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 27, 2005)

This is the only thing I can think of.  
In a fancy glass, something clear, take a pound cake or angel food cake and cut into 1/2 inch thick pieces that will fit into the glass.  Layer it with red and blue berries that have made their own juices (by sprinkling with sugar) and whipped cream.  That way you will have many different layers when you look at it.


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 27, 2005)

Maybe some white pears poached in Beaume de Venise, sugar and water. Put in a bowl or cup with some strawberries and chopped walnuts and drizzle with a balsamic reduction.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 27, 2005)

You could use some blue curacao to colour/flavour a jelly layer, cream for the white and red could be strawberries or raspberries?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 27, 2005)

Spryte, I haven't looked at all of what is on these, but, they looked interesting.


http://www.kraftfoods.com/kf/ff/menus/PatrioticRecipes.htm
http://www.fabulousfoods.com/holidays/4th/4th.html

http://www.epicurious.com/cooking/menus/cooknow/july4


----------



## spryte (Jun 27, 2005)

Very cool thanks... I'll pass it along.... a lady here a work was looking for some ideas!

Thanks!


----------



## Zereh (Jun 27, 2005)

This one is fine if left out for a few hours and it's jsut about the simplest thing ever to make. It's always a huge hit too.

1 angelfood cake, tore up into bite size peices
1 pint blueberries
1 pint raspberrries
1 tub cool whip

Mix the cool whip in with the cake so each peice is coated. Gently fold in the berries. Put into a 9 x 13 baking dish and cover.

*take nap from all the hard work* 


Z


----------



## mish (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh my, I have several. But not requiring refrigeration, hmmm. Some are ice-cream cakes & require adding berries. Not sure if you'd be interested. I'll take a look. Trifle is delightful. Happy Fourth


----------



## Zereh (Jun 29, 2005)

I just popped onto Epicurious and thought of this thread when I saw their stuff on their 4th of July link. There is a tart there that might fit the bill for ya.


Z


----------



## mish (Jun 29, 2005)

Buy shortcakes that come about four to a package...or can make your own...i.e. like strawberry shortcake cakes

Layer, blueberries, strawberries/raspberries, cool whip, another short cake & build them as high as you like. Top with cool whip and berries. Could replace the cool whip with ice cream of choice.  Could sprinkle in chocolate chips.

Parfaits, vanilla pudding, red berries, pudding, blue berries, etc., top with cool whip...same for a parfait using crumbled spongecake & layring berries pudding or cool whip. Be as creative as you like.  Sure you'll come up with many ideas.  Put a flag on top. 

Also lots of food colorings out there.


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 29, 2005)

I could see myself buying some store bought cake and covering it as follows:

Blueberries or similar boiled in water and sugar until it get's thick but is still filled with fruit. 
Similar stripe with strawberries
A stripe of good cream cheese based frosting (that stuff can survive nicely outdoors if it has a high enough sugar content, instantly dehidrating all bacteria and inhibiting spoilage).


----------



## mrsdove (Jun 30, 2005)

I just made the coolest cupcakes - red, white, and blue.

I took a white cake - broke it up in 3rds.  1 was died red, 1 was died blue, and the other left white. I layered red, white, & blue in the cups and baked.

Then I took cream cheese frosting and did red and blue and frosted the cupcakes red, white, & blue and put red/blue sugar crystals on top.

They are so cute!  I'll post pictures as soon as I take them.  Yes, it is dying a cake but the layered red, white, and blue is cute.


----------



## mrsdove (Jun 30, 2005)

here they are!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 30, 2005)

Those are too cute, mrs.dove!!!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 30, 2005)

What a clever thing to do--and easy too!  Thanks for sharing the pictures!!


----------

